# Need A New Laptop 65K to 75k.



## Ayuclack (Dec 17, 2011)

I need A laptop for My Collage Works and Gaming

1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)
65k to 75k

2) What size notebook would you prefer?
15" to 17"

3) Which country will you buying this notebook? Also state that if Amazon.com or Newgg.com ships to your country (Only if you know this info).
India....

4) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
a. Like:HP,DEll,MSI,Acer,Apple,Asus....
b. Dislike:LG,Samsung


5) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook? 
Gaming...and Heavy Duty Works.

6) Will you be taking the notebook with you to different places, leaving it on your desk or both?
Both

7) Will you be playing games on your notebook? If so, please state which games or types of games?
Yes...at Games Like Crysis 2, Dirt 3..

8) How many hours of battery life do you need?
6 to 7

9) Would you prefer to see the notebooks you're considering before purchasing it or buying a notebook on-line without seeing it is OK?
Yes I Would Like to See It.

10) What OS do you prefer? Windows (XP or Vista or Windows 7), Mac OS, Linux, etc.
Windows 7 and Mac OS Lion

Screen Specifics

11) What screen resolution(s) would you prefer?
1080 P HD Resolution


----------



## Illum (Dec 17, 2011)

Msi GT683(GTX560, i5) was suggested to me, but i could not find it for my life here in hyderabad so i had to settle for the n55sf (FHD, GT555m, i7, Bang and Olufsen speakers)

Nilesh should be help you out, he helped me


----------



## Niilesh (Dec 17, 2011)

MSI GT683 (Intel i5)  - *Price:Rs. 76,099.00*
i5 2430M(2.4 GHz), 8 GB DDR3, 15.6" FHD, 560M 1.5GB GDDR5, 640GB HDD

*Asus N55SF - Price:Rs. 65K~ *
i7 2670QM, 8 GB DDR3, 15.6" FHD, 555M DDR3, 750 GB HDD(7200 RPM)


----------



## Illum (Dec 17, 2011)

small correction, the hard drive is a 7200rpm drive niilesh.

*img259.imageshack.us/img259/5229/17december20111537.png

bargain with cash, my starting quote here in Hyderabad was 68k and only one of the re-sellers came down.

EDIT: lol i dont know when il finish all my benchmarking for my review but the hd tune tests are already coming in handy lol


----------



## Niilesh (Dec 17, 2011)

Thanx for pointing out 
Edited


----------



## Ayuclack (Dec 17, 2011)

How About This...MSI Gaming Laptop GT683

and What about HP Envy 3D


----------



## Niilesh (Dec 17, 2011)

It is good But wouldn't it overshoot your budget? 
Can you extent your budget?
Do you need 3d?


----------



## Illum (Dec 17, 2011)

3d is so gimmicky and bad. + overshots by tons and you wont even get superb framerates. 

we have been suggesting the gt683.

i woudnt suggest the envy


----------



## roy_pratik (Dec 18, 2011)

Niilesh said:


> MSI GT683 (Intel i5)  - *Price:Rs. 76,099.00*
> i5 2430M(2.4 GHz), 8 GB DDR3, 15.6" FHD, 560M 1.5GB GDDR5, Backlit KB, 640GB HDD



MSI GT683 doesn't come with back-lit keyboard,there are two variants of hdd options available :
640gb 5400rpm
500gb 7200rpm
I guess only 640gb is available in India,i realized it after purchasing.Nevertheless it's an amazing laptop comes with 2 year warranty but sadly no onsite options available.


----------



## Niilesh (Dec 18, 2011)

roy_pratik said:


> MSI GT683 doesn't come with back-lit keyboard,there are two variants of hdd options available :
> 640gb 5400rpm
> 500gb 7200rpm
> I guess only 640gb is available in India,i realized it after purchasing.Nevertheless it's an amazing laptop comes with 2 year warranty but sadly no onsite options available.



My bad 

About the HDD there are many variety listed on msi global



> 750GB (4K sector) *2
> 750GB SATA 7200rpm *2
> 500GB SATA 7200/5400rpm*2
> 320GB SATA 5400rpm*2
> ...



Do you have MSI GT683?


----------



## Ayuclack (Dec 18, 2011)

So How About Envy and XPS 15z


----------



## Niilesh (Dec 18, 2011)

15z will not fulfill your gaming needs

Envy laptops have been removed from Hp India website 
you will have to ask dealers about it


----------



## Illum (Dec 18, 2011)

the gt683 is your best bet.

i still wouldn't suggest the envy. Even back home its a pretty fail model.


----------



## roy_pratik (Dec 18, 2011)

Niilesh said:


> Do you have MSI GT683?



Ya,bought last month


----------

